# Haunt Yard 2014. Lunatic Asylum "Manicomio"



## OHS (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi you guys! Here's my little Haunt Yard this year. I have a little yard and I try not to put too extreme, gore and impact things in my decorations cause here in Spain people are not too much accustomed to that and maybe they get mad about it. I'm the only one who puts something in the yard too so...
Hope you like it! I'm a few days I'll upload a video too, just like I did last year









Lunatic Asylum lobby








Lunatic Asylum lobby and emergency alert monitor. Some inmates have escaped...¡careful!








Ring and come in...carefully...








Emergency Room. Inmates are treated by the helpful hands of the Asylum's doctor: not too much keep living after operations.








Emergency Room. Lobotomies are common in the "Manicomio", but not always a succesful treatment








Some DOA inmates are "living" in the Manicomio








The inmates who unfortunately or fortunately died are buried in the asylum grounds in unmarked graves








Lunatic Asylum Morgue. Only two fridges are not enough to gather the huge number of deads








Lunatic Asylum Morgue. Many bodies are still piled on the floor waiting to be buried...








The crazy pumpkin








I'm very pleased because a lot of TOT'S came here, some people surprised and giving compliments. A lot of children crying  and those "very brave" who still got scared 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice.The relatively flat design of your scenery lends quite a surreal look to your haunt.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

Very cool, it looks great!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

That is beautiful. The photography is top notch too!

Eric


----------



## OHS (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks everybody!... I'll try to my best and not too much difficult to built. Cause, there you guys put decorations weeks before Halloween, but here I only put my decorations on Halloween (a 5 hours before "everything starts") If someone here see me putting those things 3 weeks before, they'd think I'm crazy...


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow . . . I'm not sure what I like better . . . the haunt or the photos? Lol. You did an outstanding job with your haunt . . . now please include me in your will! LOLOLOLOL

GiggleingGhost


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks great. Hope you had a great night?


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

The Manicomio looks fantastico. Looks awesome.


----------



## Flychiguy1985 (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow, very creative setup! It's always cool to see how Halloween is celebrated around the world. The fact that you are the only game in town makes it even more fun, I bet your house is a popular attraction in the neighborhood! Well done! ??


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow! Well done! Really like how it came out. Congrats!


----------



## OHS (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah!! My house is a "halloween landmark" hahaha, people came here knowing that previous years I've been decorating to and came to TOT. I love that cause this way is a challenge every year to decided what the hell can I do! hahahaha....and BTW, this year a guy came to see it and he was so impressed that told me, How many time you spend to built those things? I told him I do my decorations in my free time, and ask me: "I usually make some reunion with the people in my company and I want you to make some decorations! Give me your number and I call you...maybe I can hire you sometime to put some theme decorations in my yard  my feeling was between: "WTF? Really?" and "I do this like a hobbie I don´t know where to start to do more professional way". 
So, this guys told me he wanted some kind creepy decorations for a Xmas party....Let's see what he's planning and we start to talk about money hehehe...Somebody around here know how much cost to do a haunt yard? Some Pro around here? 
Thanks peopleee


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh how beautiful! I definately am using some of these ideas!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Love all of it! Your lighting and photography were spot on...and I'm borrowing several
ideas from you


----------



## OHS (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's the video I promised of my Haunt Yard..Hope you like it


----------

